# Which Fromm do you feed???



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

Wanting to take a vote!! Which Fromm do you feed???


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Iv fed beef fritatta,surf and turf and the game bird grain free Maizy loved them all!

Next we have duck and pork and apple sauce to try!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Chicken a la veggie, Duck Pork and Applesauce, The Salmon, and Whitefish and Potatoe. We 've tried the grain gpfree, but there is more protein in them so I limit it. They like all of the flavors.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I rotate between all the Fromm grain free flavors...Bella likes them all!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Whitefish and Potato and both Snuggles and Chrissy love it.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I feed the Fromm whitefish and potato...mine love it and it doesn't smell fishy(to me, anyway)..


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I use the Grain Free - Beef Fritata is their fave, Joey can't have chicken.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Salmon Tunalini


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I rotate the flavors and we've tried them all. Steve can be a bit of a princess about his food. He really likes the pork and applesauce (grain inclusive), but this last time I got the grain free game bird and he's eating better than he ever has. He does well on both grain free and grain inclusive. He is not crazy about the salmon but he'll eat it after a while. There is a new grain free flavor, pork & peas, that we're going to try next.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Fromm Gold for Ozzie (doesn't like grain free) and Grain Free Fromm Surf n Turf for Lisa (she needs grain free as it has less sodium and she is prone to bladder infections) tho we have a free sample of the new grain free Pork & Peas!


----------



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

Just started last month. He's eating the Chicken A La Veg kibble and for dinner Shredded Pork Entree (can). Doing great! He especially loves the can food. Next will try the Game Bird. 

Hey do you guys give him Fromm can food as well? I read that giving them kibble only is not good. Or do you feed them another brand of wet food?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have two flavors of the grain free. One is the new Pork flavor and the other is some sort of seafood. duhhhhh....I don't have much of a memory....:w00t:

And I also still make up Dr. Harvey's for dinner.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

GF Tunalinni is the current (big hit here) but they eat any Fromm food or treat.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

surf & turf, game bird( doesn't really like it),beef fritatta and now salmon tunalini. All grain free, but I think he prefers grains cause he loved the duck with sweet potato


----------



## tokipoki (Jun 20, 2012)

Toki has eaten several different varieties of the Fromm...we tend to feed from the grain-free varieties (Game Bird is actually her favorite...so I think anyway  ). I've been trying to up her water consumption by soaking her kibble and feeding her more canned food so I grabbed a few cans from Fromm's Gold line and some of the 4 Star shredded type (the shredded type is very soupy! Similar to Weruva). For wet foods, I also like to use Tiki Dog, Weruva, Party Animal, and Blue Buffalo.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I use all the grain free formulas in the four star line.


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

Pickles did not like any of the Fromm, but she loves the Acana ranchlands soaked in water, and then some Fromm wet added. Lol....Man that Fromm canned is $$$$.. Lol


----------

